# Christmas turkey and ham



## jacky mclean (Feb 27, 2013)

Where can I buy a traditional Christmas turkey and ham near Perugia?


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

For the turkey, you may have to order one from your local butcher or poultry shop. Here in France, some of the big hypermarkets have turkeys just before Christmas, but they tend to go in for other forms of poultry here for the holidays. I suspect Italy is similar. 

Ham can be particularly tricky. Our charcutier (basically a butcher who specializes in pork products, and sausages) one time got a ham for roasting - but it was horribly expensive. Again, ask at the butcher shop or charcutier (there has to be a similar type of specialized butcher in Italy - simply because they have so many wonderful sausages there) and explain that you want a fresh ham for roasting. In France, they have what is called "jambon blanc" - but it's normally sold by the slice in the butcher shop. It's basically a proper ham or gammon.

But in either case, you're going to have to order it ahead of time, I suspect.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## BBCWatcher (Dec 28, 2012)

I've got some more turkey information for you. First, try looking for a good "polleria," the Italian term for a poultry shop -- a butcher that specializes in poultry. If anyone can order a turkey (or have one in stock) it'll be the local polleria.

I've also seen reports on the Internet that Penny Market -- yes, that's what it's called, in English -- at least sometimes stocks turkeys. There appear to be two Penny Markets in Perugia: at the corner of Via Settevalli and Via Della Cooperazione, and at Via Corcianese 206/208. I've also seen reports that the ESSELUNGA Superstore in Arezzo sells turkeys (and even cranberry sauce), but that's at least 80 Km away. Obviously call ahead.

Italy has a few turkey farms. I found one in Castiglione del Lago, which is on the other side of Lake Trasimeno roughly 50 Km from the city of Perugia. It's run by the Aldegheri family. They list an e-mail address of ALDEGHERISNC (at) PEC.IT though that looks like their special secure e-mail address, i.e. you might also need a PEC account to reach them that way. I haven't been able to find a phone number, so you might have to ask around a bit (and also ask whether they're still in the turkey business and willing to sell directly to a consumer).

The Italian word for turkey is _tacchino_. You might need that. 

Good luck.


----------



## NickZ (Jun 26, 2009)

Be careful if you ask for a tacchino. That's a male and might be bigger then your kitchen. A tacchinella would be female and much smaller. 

A whole pork leg won't be a problem. IF that's what you want. Any butcher shop and even the vast majority of the supermarkets should have them on display. Christmas is still in season for people who home season pork.

But I'm guessing you want something trimmed . Or are you willing to do that yourself? You're English so I guess you can handle the rind. What's the roast skin called?

If you want something trimmed. Or deboned. I'd bring a picture. OTOH if you're handy with a knife just getting the leg shouldn't be a challenge.


----------

